# Solo Hunt



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

After helping a good friend on her first deer hunt I was able to run out for a quick fox stand. I was self filming, running 4 cameras, so it was pretty interesting. Fortunately a fox came in and I got the kill on video. Hopefully the video will be finished and posted tomorrow.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Eric, waiting for the video


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's, congrats.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You outta be pretty quick at skin'in those greys since you take so many. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... I hope you start skinning them soon, even if you only get $25 a piece, you'll have enough to buy a new hunting rifle before you know it.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good job with the rimfire again.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone, here is the link to the video


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Got it... I gave you the fourth ????...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, moved just when you shot!!


----------

